# Using your coffee grinder for a spice grinder



## grampyskids (Dec 20, 2011)

Years ago, I learned this trick from Michael Chiarello from Napa and the last Next Iron Chef. To use your coffee grinder as a spice grinder, put a torn up piece fo bread into the grinder and turn it on making bread crumbs. Do the same thing after grinding spices. Clean grinder no trace of either.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 20, 2011)

I keep one just dedicated for spices. Picked it up on sale for $12 and it works great.


----------



## rickwl63 (Dec 20, 2011)

I dedicate a grinder to spices as well.  Especially since I dehydrate and grind a lot of hot peppers.  I won't use it for coffee again.  Not sure if I want to risk tasting habanero coffee....


----------



## blacklab (Dec 21, 2011)

Habanero coffee, you might be on to somthing with all the chilieheads out there. I also use 2 grinders.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2011)

Same here, we have one only for spices.


----------



## kydave (Dec 21, 2011)

Same here! Had to buy a new one this year because I sealed the lid after cleaning. Rusted the whole inside. $15 at the local kitchen store.

Thanks for the breadcrumb trick - I'm definitely going to try that one.


----------



## bigcase (Dec 21, 2011)

Blacklab said:


> Habanero coffee, you might be on to somthing with all the chilieheads out there. I also use 2 grinders.




million dollar idea right there...


----------



## ak1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Now I have an idea!


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 22, 2011)

Dedicated grinder also.


----------



## old prospector (Dec 22, 2011)

Great idea using the bread, but I already have two grinders.


----------



## chadinclw (Dec 22, 2011)

I just read somewhere (maybe Cooks Illustrated) that a tablespoon or so of raw rice can be powdered in the grinder to clean it. This is good if you use for coffee, too, as it will absorb the oil from the coffee beans, too. I'm getting a second grinder soon since I'm back to grinding coffee more frequently - my grinder has been used a lot the last year or so for spices.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the ideal......


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 22, 2011)

Last summer my sister in law was headed out garage sale-ing and asked if I wanted her to watch out for anything so i said a coffee grinder.  Danged if she didn't bring a like new one back a couple of hours later! I asked her what I owed her and she said 2 bucks...........JACKPOT!!! I now have a dedicated grinder.

Barry.


----------

